# Recupérer des données sur un Performa



## rulian (7 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Peut on mettre un performa 5400/180 (OS 8.6) sur un reseau Ethernet ? je ne vois qu'une prise pour une simple ligne telephonique derriere 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Juillet 2007)

Mmmh, &#224; moins de lui rajouter une carte ethernet, tu ne pourras pas le brancher &#224; un r&#233;seau. Par contre tu vas t'amuser pour retrouver une telle carte pour Performa...

A.

(Me rappelle bien des des souvenirs: j'en avais install&#233; une pour me connecter au cable, mais bon voil&#224; des probl&#232;mes avec noos ont fait que j'avais rapport&#233; la carte au magasin...)


----------



## tantoillane (7 Juillet 2007)

si c'est juste pour un transfert de donn&#233;es, tu peux toujours le faire par disquette si les fichiers ne d&#233;passent pas 1 Mo


----------



## rulian (7 Juillet 2007)

non justement y a des milliers de Giga-octet sur bande magnetique archivés... je vous passe les détails

Que "Ebay" soit avec moi ! lol

Thx


----------



## rulian (7 Juillet 2007)

non justement y a des milliers de Giga-octet sur bande magnetique archivés... je vous passe les détails

Sinon, savez vous quel est le port utilisé par le disque interne la dessus ? SCSI ou IDE ? car si il y a plusieurs emplacement pour les disques, je pourrais recuperer mes bandes sur le 2eme disque...
A moins que je puisse rajouter une carte USB et y mettre un disque externe (tanpis pour la lenteur). Ca existe ?


----------



## Vivid (7 Juillet 2007)

compact pro, permet de segmenter les compactages  

a+


----------



## ccciolll (7 Juillet 2007)

Des MILLIERS DE GIGA OCTETS !!! ???
Peux tu décrire un peu plus le problème ? C'est quoi cette bande ? du DAT ? Dans ce cas la solution serait pas de tenter de brancher le lecteur de bande sur un ordi plus récent ?

Des millers de Go, du temps des performa, c'est pas commun.

Sinon, moi j'avais réussi à faire un réseau appletalk entre un g3 beige et un LC.

j'ai toujours le matériel. je peux prêter si tu habites près de Lille.

Sinon, en effet, coller un DD dedans et le récupérer après.


----------



## OrdinoMac (7 Juillet 2007)

Des milliers de Go, c'est beaucoup. Le 5400 dispose d'un disque IDE et d'un lecteur de CD IDE. je ne suis pas sûr qu'on puisse mettre deux disques à même temps et il y aura trés certainement une limitation sur la taille du disque.
Sinon, pour une carte ethernet, c'est du PCI, un carte PC avec chipset RealTek 8139 fait l'affaire. Tu es où ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2007)

rulian a dit:


> non justement y a des milliers de Giga-octet sur bande magnetique archiv&#233;s... je vous passe les d&#233;tails
> 
> Sinon, savez vous quel est le port utilis&#233; par le disque interne la dessus ? SCSI ou IDE ? car si il y a plusieurs emplacement pour les disques, je pourrais recuperer mes bandes sur le 2eme disque...
> A moins que je puisse rajouter une carte USB et y mettre un disque externe (tanpis pour la lenteur). Ca existe ?





OrdinoMac a dit:


> Go, c'est beaucoup. Le 5400 dispose d'un disque IDE et d'un lecteur de CD IDE. je ne suis pas s&#251;r qu'on puisse mettre deux disques &#224; m&#234;me temps et il y aura tr&#233;s certainement une limitation sur la taille du disque.



Non, le disque du 5400 est bien un IDE, mais le lecteur de CD est un SCSI. Le contr&#244;leur IDE du 5400 ne permet pas de brancher un second disque dessus, mais le disque est facilement "extractible", et peut (apr&#232;s &#233;ventuellement passage en mode "slave") &#234;tre branch&#233; sur une machine pouvant recevoir un second disque, ou dans un bo&#238;tier externe Firewire, par exemple.

Par contre, pour les "milliers de Go", c'est rat&#233;, le 5400 n'accepte pas de disques de plus de 128 Go.

Sinon, pour l'ethernet, il y a deux possibilit&#233;s : soit une carte ethernet "comslot II", qui se branche &#224; la place du modem interne (attention, la comslot I qui allait sur les 5200 ou 5300 n'est pas compatible avec les 5400 et 5500), ou une carte ethernet PCI, cette machine disposant d'un tel port d'extension, mais dans les deux cas, &#231;a sera soit du 10 base2 (coaxial), soit du 10 baseT (RJ45), donc assez lent.

Autre possibilit&#233;, mieux que la carte USB (qui existe, oui) : une carte Firewire PCI, compatible OS 9, permettrait de brancher un disque externe ou un Mac r&#233;cent en mode Target sur le 5400.

EDIT : Tiens, une carte comme celle ci, dont la compatibilit&#233; avec le 5400 est mentionn&#233;e dans le descriptif !


----------



## rulian (8 Juillet 2007)

Merci a tous pour votre aide, ouai, je me sens moins dans la gal&#232;re, meme si j'ai pas encore la solution  

@ ccciolll : oui c'est du DAT qui a &#233;t&#233; mal enregistrer (sans passer par retrospect, mais directement par glisser-deposer, donc impossible de lire ces bandes avec un lecteur recent sur une autre machine. C de la qu'est parti le probleme...)
Donc a mon avis la solution est de relire ces bandes avec le vieux Mac (qui a ma connaissance est le seul a pouvoir les lire) et de les r&#233;enregistrer avec la bonne m&#233;thode (par retrospect donc, et non en glisser-deposer). Le probleme qui se pose maintenant, c'est que ce vieux mac n'est plus capable de faire toute l'operation (lecture et enregistrement, avec 2 appareils connect&#233;s en SCSI). Seul un appareil est utilisable en SCSI (je ne comprend pas pourkoi d'ailleurs). Donc je voulais lire les bandes et les envoyer par le reseau (en ayant fait le r&#233;enregistrement correct par retrospect entre ces 2 &#233;tapes) sur un Mac recent qui les enregistrera avec son "lecteur" DAT tout neuf
Vous me suivez toujours ? lol

@ ordinoMac : Ta soluce  me parait pas mal, ca se trouve encore neuf ce bouzin ?  

@ pascal : thx je viens de voir ton message, tr&#232;s pr&#233;cis. Pour le passage &#224; OS9, je vais &#233;viter, c deja bien la gal&#232;re, je voudrais pas en plus risquer de rencontrer des pb d'incompatibilt&#233; de retrospect avec OS 9... quoique je pourrais essayer avec un autre disque, juste pour faire le test..

Dans tous les cas, je sens que ca va etre une gal&#232;re car, admettons que j'opte pour un disque 128Go, ca voudrait dire que je vais recuperer sur le vieux mac environ 6 cassettes (20Go par cassette je crois) avec le lecteur SCSI, puis devoir d&#233;brancher le lecteur SCSI, rebrancher l'enregistreur pour "graver" les 10 cassettes stock&#233;es sur le disque interne au bon format... et ainsi de suite pour les centaines de cassettes qu'on a . Sans parler du risque de panne qu'entraine le branchement-debranchement successif du SCSI...
"mais que diable allait il faire dans cette gal&#232;re !"...

PS : je suis &#224; Paris


----------



## OrdinoMac (8 Juillet 2007)

Merci Pascal pour le CD scsi, j'avais confondu.


Avec les idées un peu plus claires, ce que tu peux faire : 
 - essayer d'installer un émulateur mac sur ta nouvelle machine du style basilisk et voir si il gère les DAt avec leur format d'écriture.

- trouver un deuxième lecteur DAT et le brancher en scsi sur ton 5400 ( tu peux brancher six unités sur la chaine scsi) et copier d'un à l'autre avec le bon format

- te mettre en quête d'une carte ethernet pci, realtek 8139. Si tu ne trouve vraiment pas, je peux t'en prêter une, mais il nous faudra passer par la poste.

- et vraiment une réponse hypothétique, selon le format d'écriture de tes DAT voir si l'utilitaire suntar disonible en mac os pré X, ne saurait pas relire les DAT.


----------



## rulian (8 Juillet 2007)

Le truc c que je n'y connais rien en scsi, mais alors rien. Je peux vous reparer tous les macs existant depuis 5ans, mais avant ca, je n'y connais rien, d'ailleurs je ne sais meme pas comment on ouvre un performa lol (enfin ca doit pas etre bien compliqué)

En fait avant on pouvait mettre 2 appareils en scsi, mais là , je ne sais pas pourkoi, le mac ne reconnait plus qu'un appareil scsci... pire, quand je met 2 appareils scsi, j'obtiens un bel ecran de couleur unie au demarrage et rien d'autre. C vrai que ca simplifierai la recup si je pouvais en brancher 2...


----------



## ROB 59 (8 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour
Je suis etonne qu'un Performa 5400 n'est pas de controleur ethernet
integre ?
Il me semble que cela sois un equipement de base sur les Mac
De plus un prise RJ 45 ressemble a une prise de telephone.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (8 Juillet 2007)

rulian a dit:


> En fait avant on pouvait mettre 2 appareils en scsi, mais là , je ne sais pas pourkoi, le mac ne reconnait plus qu'un appareil scsci... pire, quand je met 2 appareils scsi, j'obtiens un bel ecran de couleur unie au demarrage et rien d'autre. C vrai que ca simplifierai la recup si je pouvais en brancher 2...



Il serais vraiment plus avantageux pour toi de commencer par résoudre ce soucis, qui est sûrement juste logiciel. Donc pas besoin d'acheter quoi que ce soit... juste du temps 

Mais je ne suis pas la meilleure personne pour te conseiller en matière de SCSI ...  :rose: 

Est-ce que pendant le démarrage du Mac, il ne faudrait pas enlever ou justement laisser une bande dans les lecteur DAT branchés en SCSI ??


----------



## rulian (8 Juillet 2007)

j'essaie ca demain...

Je vous tiens au jus 

JuJu


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2007)

ROB 59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je suis etonne qu'un Performa 5400 n'est pas de controleur ethernet
> integre ?
> Il me semble que cela sois un equipement de base sur les Mac
> De plus un prise RJ 45 ressemble a une prise de telephone.



A l'époque où le 5400 est sorti (vers 1995), un port réseau intégré sur une machine "grand public" n'était pas, loin s'en faut, la norme. Ça n'est que depuis qu'Apple à donné l'exemple avec l'iMac, en 1998, que ça l'est devenu.


----------



## OrdinoMac (8 Juillet 2007)

rulian a dit:


> En fait avant on pouvait mettre 2 appareils en scsi, mais là , je ne sais pas pourkoi, le mac ne reconnait plus qu'un appareil scsci... pire, quand je met 2 appareils scsi, j'obtiens un bel ecran de couleur unie au demarrage et rien d'autre. C vrai que ca simplifierai la recup si je pouvais en brancher 2...




Assure toi bien que le n° scsi des deux appareils est différent et est différent de 3 (le n° du lecteur CD).  en général tu a un petit selecteur à l'arrière ds appareils qui te permet de définir leur n° scsi; à définir avant de démarrer le mac.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (8 Juillet 2007)

Si non, j'ai lu dans un coin de l'internet qu'il falait que le dernier p&#233;riph&#233;rique SCSI ai un branchement sp&#233;cial pour terminer la cha&#238;ne SCSI. Visiblement, dans certains appareils, cette terminaison peut se trouver &#224; l'int&#233;rieur m&#234;me du bo&#238;tier. Attention &#224; &#231;a donc.

Aussi, ils disaient que &#224; l'int&#233;rieur du Mac, on trouvais g&#233;n&#233;ralement le p&#233;riph&#233;rique 0, et le reste &#233;tant &#224; l'ext&#233;rieur. (Edit : Fie toi plut&#244;t &#224; ce que dit OrdinoMac &#224; ce sujet, ma source semble s'&#234;tre plant&#233
Il &#233;tait aussi conseill&#233; de donner le plus fort num&#233;ros au p&#233;riph&#233;rique le plus rapide.   


Voil&#224; tout ce que j'ai pue lire et qui ne me semble pas avoir circul&#233; par ici :rose:


----------



## rulian (8 Juillet 2007)

Moultes merci pour ces remerciement (j'en ai marre de remercier comme ca gratuitement, vous etes sur paris pour boire un pot !?  )

Je vous tiens au courant de l'avancement dans la semaine, trop de piste a explorer maintenant


----------



## ccciolll (9 Juillet 2007)

Pas sur Paris mais vous boirez un pot pour moi. De préférence une bonne bière. Kwak*, Chimay*



* L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé, à consommer avec modération.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (9 Juillet 2007)

Je serais &#224; Etampes du 16 au 19 juillet, et &#224; partir de la deuxi&#232;me semaine de Septembre... pour 3 ans


----------



## rulian (9 Juillet 2007)

ahhhhh, alors j'en connais un qui n'est meme pas encore arrivé a paris, mais qui aura deja droit a son bizutage  

je n'ai pas de temps la, mais je prendrai contact par MP avec toi/vous Leyry Hynemonth dans la semaine, si le goulet vous en dit ! lolll


----------



## rulian (12 Juillet 2007)

Bon, après avoir essayé de ne brancher qu'un seul des 2 perif scsi, a tour de role, le mac reste sur un bel ecran gris dès qu'on lui colle un perif scsi derriere. Pourtant le n° du perif Scsi est bien different de 3 (le lecteur) et de è (le Cpu selon scsi prob).

Du coup j'ai voulu demarrer sur un cd "maison"  OS 9, qui contient pas mal d'utilitaires (dont scsi probe) mais le mac refuse de demarrer dessus en me disant que cette version du logiciel ne peut pas etre utilisé sur ce mac. 
Donc ma question est toute simple, est ce que je dois faire une update du firmware du performa pour booter et installer OS 9 ? Si oui, j'ai oubli la manip a faire pour garder mon ancien dossier systeme intact, mais je crois qu'un simple copier coller du dossier systeme suffit sous OS classic. Par contre je doute que retrospect 4.1 soit compatible avec OS9, et il parait qu'y a pas mal de pb avec la version 5 de retrospect...

"Mais que diable allait il faire dans cette GALèRE!!??"

Merci pour votre aide en tout cas

++


----------



## Invité (12 Juillet 2007)

Y'a pas de firmware sur un Performa. Donc un soucis en moins  
Je pense tout juste que j'ai une carte Pci/ethernet qui fonctionne nickel et que je n'utilise pas en ce moment.
Si tu veux que je te l'envoie le temps de la récupération ? Tu me la renvoie après. 

Edith :

Je viens de vérifier sur Mactracker et il  dit :
"open firmware with Macintosh ROM" mais il ne propose pas d'update pour le firmware, donc je ne me suis qu'a moitié planté.


----------



## rulian (12 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour ta proposition de la carte  cependant, je crois que je vais devoir proceder autrement...
Après une journée de tests (bon je ne fais pas que ca non plus dans me journée), je ne peux pas installer OS 9 sur cette machine, que ce soit avec mon CD maison, ou avec le CD OS9 d'origine (recuperer d'un autre ordinateur). Ces meme CD boot sans pb a partir d'un G4 quicksilver...

Donc j'ai essayé de trouver un OS 8.1 sur le reseau, mais sans succès... ca n'a rien d'illegal car je sais qu'apple met a disposition gratuitement ces meme systeme (8, 9) pour ses utilisateurs, mais au USA, pas en france.

Autrement, j'ai mis le disque IDE du performa dans le quicksilver, il le reconnait en esclave, mais impossible de booter dessus, le systeme doit etre trop vieux pour le quicksilver. Alors j'ai mis OS 9 sur le Quicksilver, mais quand je lance scsi probe, il ne voit rien d'autre que le n°7 (le CPU me dit il)

Rha si j'avais un OS 8.1, je pourrais essayer de tout reinstaller sur le performa, au moins je saurai si mon lecteur scsi marche une bonne fois pour toute.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2007)

rulian a dit:


> Merci pour ta proposition de la carte  cependant, je crois que je vais devoir proceder autrement...
> Apr&#232;s une journ&#233;e de tests (bon je ne fais pas que ca non plus dans me journ&#233;e), je ne peux pas installer OS 9 sur cette machine, que ce soit avec mon CD maison, ou avec le CD OS9 d'origine (recuperer d'un autre ordinateur). Ces meme CD boot sans pb a partir d'un G4 quicksilver...
> 
> Donc j'ai essay&#233; de trouver un OS 8.1 sur le reseau, mais sans succ&#232;s... ca n'a rien d'illegal car je sais qu'apple met a disposition gratuitement ces meme systeme (8, 9) pour ses utilisateurs, mais au USA, pas en france.
> ...



Ton probl&#232;me avec OS 9 vient du fait que c'est l'OS 9 d'un Mac en particulier (ton PM G4), il te faut un OS 9 "boite" pour le 5400. Je confirme que Mac OS 9.1 fonctionne sur ce mod&#232;le de Mac, je l'ai install&#233; sur un 5400 qu'un de mes clients avait donn&#233; &#224; un de ses employ&#233;s, et &#231;a fonctionne parfaitement.

Par ailleurs, non, Mac OS 8.1 n'est pas distribu&#233; gratuitement par Apple, le syst&#232;me "gratuit" le plus r&#233;cent est Mac OS 7.5.5, m&#234;me le 7.6 est payant. Ce que tu vois sur la page des vieilleries d'Apple, c'est *la mise &#224; jour 8.1*, que tu ne pourras utiliser que si tu as achet&#233; un syst&#232;me 8.0 auparavant !

Je serais sur Paris Mercredi prochain (le 18/7), j'ai du boul&#244;t le matin, et un RdV pour d&#233;jeuner, mais si tu veux je peux jeter un &#339;il &#224; ton probl&#232;me dans l'apr&#232;s midi. Si tu es int&#233;ress&#233;, passe moi un MP* (j'ai un portable &#233;quip&#233; en SCSI et avec plusieurs syst&#232;mes : 8.6, 9.2.2 et 10.2.8, on doit pouvoir de d&#233;brouiller !).




(*)Message Priv&#233;


----------



## claude72 (13 Juillet 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Je viens de vérifier sur Mactracker et il  dit :
> "open firmware with Macintosh ROM" mais il ne propose pas d'update pour le firmware, donc je ne me suis qu'a moitié planté.


Effectivement, il y a un firmware sur un Performa, comme dans à peu près tous les appareils informatique ou utilisant l'informatique (disque-dur, modem, cafetière électrique programmable, calculateur d'injection ou de boîte automatique en automobile, four à micro-onde, magnétoscope ou machine à laver) puisque que le firmware est le logiciel présent dans la ROM intégrée à l'appareil et qui lui donne ses fonctions de base. 

Mais il ne peut pas être upgradé, puisqu'il est dans une ROM (Read Only Memory)

 contrairement aux Mac "New world" dont le firmware est dans une EEPROM (Electrically Erasable Programmable Read Only Memory) qui garde en mémoire les données comme une ROM, mais qui peut en plus être effacée et reprogrammée ultérieurement dans le Mac par un logiciel "adéquat" (d'ou l'appellation "open firmware" : "ouvert" à une reprogrammation ultérieure)


----------



## maousse (13 Juillet 2007)

si tu n'as pas trouv&#233;, et encore besoin d'une carte ethernet d'ici &#224; la semaine prochaine (je ne l'ai pas sur place, mais je peux la prendre le week end prochain, du 21/07), je peux t'en pr&#234;ter une pour le temps o&#249; &#231;a peut t'&#234;tre utile. N'h&#233;site pas en cas de besoin.

Et tu n'as pas moyen de passer par une machine plus r&#233;cente (powermac G4 ou qqch du genre)? En lui mettant une carte scsi pour brancher ton lecteur bandes, &#231;a pourrait te faciliter la manip, non ? Un performa 5400 pour faire transvaser des giga de donn&#233;es, &#231;a va prendre des mois, quelle que soit la solution envisag&#233;e. (il &#233;tait livr&#233; avec un disque de 1.6Go, c'est &#231;a  )

pas de branchement/d&#233;branchement &#224; chaud avec le scsi, hein. Arr&#234;t, branchement/d&#233;branchement, allumage obligatoire !


----------



## ccciolll (13 Juillet 2007)

maousse a dit:


> pas de branchement/d&#233;branchement &#224; chaud avec le scsi, hein. Arr&#234;t, branchement/d&#233;branchement, allumage obligatoire !



Boah, du temps o&#249; qu'c'est que j'utilisais plein de SCSI on faisait le "&#224; chaud" tout le temps. m&#234;me qu'on se disait que mac c'&#233;tait mieux que PC rien que pour &#231;a.
Apr&#232;s on mettait un coup de SCSI Probe et le p&#233;riphe montait sans probl&#232;me.

Sinon, c'est vrai que un G3 beige tourne sous os9, poss&#232;de une carte SCSI, s'autorise &#224; lire des DD IDE internes jusqu'&#224; 85 Go au moins (j'ai pas essay&#233; plus, mais il n'y a aps de raison) et poss&#232;de carte ethernet, appletalk, tout ce qau'il faut.
Si ton lecteur DAT peut tourner avec un G3 et os9, j'en ai un qui dort dans le cellier, je peux le pr&#234;ter le temps que tu fasses ton op&#233;ration. Mais il est sur Lille&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2007)

Je viens de lui proposer mes services avec un WallStreet (G3/266) &#233;quip&#233; d'un disque dur de 40 Go (dont la moiti&#233; de libres). De plus, j'ai le matos n&#233;cessaire pour le mettre en "mode disque" puis y brancher un disque Firewire ou un Mac en mode Target ensuite pour retransf&#233;rer les donn&#233;es r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;es. On va faire &#231;a mercredi prochain.


----------



## rulian (13 Juillet 2007)

Une chose m'inquiete cependant : j'ai mis une carte SCSI sur un quicksilver. J'ai branché le lecteur bande dessus, mais la cassette n'est pas visible sur le bureau. Avec SCSI probe, je ne vois qu'un seul perif SCSI, le n°7 (CPU me dit il), mais pas de lecteur ! 

Je sais qu'avant, ils faisaient apparaitre la cassette grace a une appli : Hard disk Toolkit.
mais cette appli refuse de se lancer sur mon quicksilver en OS9. (Rappel : le performa sur lequel ca marchait avant tournait sous OS 8.1)
Je ne peux helas reinstaller l'appli harddisk toolkit car nous n'avons plus le CD d'install (ou la disquette d'ailleurs)

Question : est ce que je devrais au moins voir le perif (si il est en etat de marche) avec SCSI probe ? si oui ca veut tout simplement dire que mon lecteur est HS, la pire des hypothèse dans mon cas...

Merci encore pour toutes vos infos, ainsi que vos propositions de "pretage" de matos 

To be continued....


----------



## rulian (13 Juillet 2007)

Bon, bein la j'en suis arrivé a la pire conclusion : mon lecteur est HS !
En effet, j'ai testé un autre perif SCSI, et je le vois bien dans scsi probe. Mais dès que je remet le lecteur, plus rien n'est visible dans scsi probe (a part le CPU)

On avance, on avance... je crois qu'il ne me reste plus qu'a trouver un lecteur d'occasion...
:'(


----------



## ccciolll (13 Juillet 2007)

L'occasion d'en trouver un en USB ou firewire, peut être.


----------



## rulian (13 Juillet 2007)

Si j'en suis arrivé là, c justemement parce qu'on a deja racheté un nouveau lecteur en firewire, mais omme la procédure d'archivage avait été faite par simple glisser-deposer sur le performa (et non en passant par restrospect), le nouveau lecteur ne peut pas reconnaitre les bandes. D'ou le besoin de relire ces bandes avec l'ancien performa pour TOUT réarchiver avec retrospect cette fois.

A moins que kkun ait une astuce pour relire ces bandes avec mon nouveau lecteur, c la seule solution que j'entrevois.


----------



## ccciolll (13 Juillet 2007)

rulian a dit:


> Si j'en suis arrivé là, c justemement parce qu'on a deja racheté un nouveau lecteur en firewire, mais omme la procédure d'archivage avait été faite par simple glisser-deposer sur le performa (et non en passant par restrospect), le nouveau lecteur ne peut pas reconnaitre les bandes. D'ou le besoin de relire ces bandes avec l'ancien performa pour TOUT réarchiver avec retrospect cette fois.
> 
> A moins que kkun ait une astuce pour relire ces bandes avec mon nouveau lecteur, c la seule solution que j'entrevois.



C'est fou ces lecteurs récents incapables de réussir ce qu'un ancien savait faire. Mais au fait, es-tu sûr qu'un lecteur SCSI saurait mieux qu'un autre, lire ces bandes mal faites ? C'est probablement pas une question de mode de transport. USB ou SCSI, après tout, c'est juste un moyen de transport.
C'est une question de lecteur ou de logiciel ?

Et sinon, j'y pense, peut-être qu'un forum plus orienté DAT (un forum de réseaux ou serveurs de données, peut-être ?) pourrait t'aider, ton problème n'est peut être pas spécifique Mac ?


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2007)

À mon sens c'est cuit (hormis retouver les conditions initiales de la sauvegarde drag & drop - plus d'infos là dessus seraient les bienvenues...)

J'utilise retrospect depuis longtemps pour les bandes... 
Avec des DDS, puis DDS2, et après DLT IV et enfin Super DLT.
C'était bien comme solution jusqu'à présent, mais le prix des disques chutant, je vais viser vers une sauveagarde incrémentale et délocalisée pour mon prochain taf


----------



## rulian (19 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour Guytantakul,

tu ne connais pas un moyen de recuperer ces vieillles bandes (faites sous OS 8.1 avec hardisktool par glisser-déposer) avec un lecteur AIT récent ?
Sinon, connais tu un forum spécialisé ou je pourrais trouver des info a ce sujet et eventuellement acheter un vieux lecteur compatible OS 8.1 ?

A+


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2007)

Non, je ne vois pas. Désolé.
Il faudrait tout remettre comme d'origine, mais pour trouver tout ça, ça risque d'être coton...


----------



## rulian (19 Juillet 2007)

J'ai tout d'origine, mais le lecteur est HS. C'est ca qu'il me faudrait. Je vais chercher, merci quand meme 

++


----------

